# Sgt Janick Gilbert, SAR Tech, 424 Sqn,  28 October 2011



## dapaterson

CBC is reporting that Sgt Janick Gilbert, a Search and Rescue Technician from Trenton, has died following an effort to rescue two boaters in Canada's north.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/10/28/north-soldier-igloolik-death.html

EDIT:

After a quick search, I've been able to find this photo of Sgt Gilbert, training in Jamaica earlier this year:

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/netpub/index-eng.asp?rid=10680-VL2011-0194-32


----------



## old medic

Soldiers dies in Nunavut rescue mission

The Canadian Press


> IGLOOLIK, Nunavut — A soldier who was involved in the rescue of two people stranded on a boat in Nunavut has died.
> 
> Captain Pierre Bolduc says the soldier from CFB Trenton had jumped into the Hecla Strait from a military aircraft with two search and rescue technicians yesterday.
> 
> The C-130 Hercules had flown to Nunavut after the two men in the boat ran into choppy seas 25 kilometres east of Igloolik.
> 
> Bolduc says after the rescue, all five people waited for a Cormorant helicopter to arrive from CFB Gander in Newfoundland.
> 
> He says the soldier died before the chopper arrived three hours later, but did not specify how.
> 
> The two technicians and the men rescued from the boat were taken to Igloolik, where a coroner will examine the body of the unidentified soldier.


----------



## mba2011

Rest in peace Sgt Gilbert. 

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20111028/trenton-soldier-rescue-nunavut-111028/


----------



## old medic

Soldier dies during rescue mission in Nunavut
QMI Agency
http://www.winnipegsun.com/2011/10/28/soldier-dies-during-rescue-mission-in-nunavut



> TRENTON, ONT. - A solider from 8 Wing Trenton died Thursday in a rescue mission near Igloolik (Hall Bay), Nunavut.
> 
> Sgt. Janick Gilbert was a search-and-rescue technician (SAR Tech) with 424 Transport and Rescue Squadron.
> 
> "On behalf of the defence family and our brave men and women in uniform, I extend my deepest sympathies to the family, friends and comrades of Sgt. Janick Gilbert, who died yesterday in Nunavut. He lost his life in the service of his country while unselfishly answering the call for help," said the commander of the Royal Canadian Air Force, Lt. Gen. Andre Deschamps in a statement.
> 
> A press conference will be held at CFB Trenton Friday at 12:30 p.m.
> 
> "It is with deep sorrow that we learned about the death of Janick," said 8 Wing commander Col. Sean Friday. "Janick will always be remembered as a respected family member of 8 Wing who was committed to helping people in need. At this most sorrowful time, our thoughts and prayers are with his family and his many friends."
> 
> The mission was a collaborative effort that included search-and-rescue aircraft and crews from 17 Wing Winnipeg, 8 Wing Trenton, 9 Wing Gander and 14 Wing Greenwood. It was co-ordinated by the Joint Rescue Coordination Centre in Trenton. The mission itself resulted in the rescue of two people who had been stranded on a boat.
> 
> The incident is currently under investigation.


----------



## The Bread Guy




----------



## Good2Golf

RIP Sgt Gilbert.  

"_That others may live_."


----------



## Scoobs

This is the purest definition of bravery, jumping from an airplane and into frigid, choppy waters in order to rescue someone you don't know.  Not for yourself, but so that others may live.

Rest in peace good Sgt, you can stand easy now.

My sincere condolences to his family.  I feel their pain at this moment.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Message from His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the Death of Sergeant Janick Gilbert


> Sharon and I have just received the tragic news of the death of Sergeant Janick Gilbert, a member of 8 Wing Trenton of the Royal Canadian Air Force.
> 
> Sergeant Gilbert, a search and rescue technician, was taking part in a rescue operation near Igloolik (Hall Beach), Nunavut. Unfortunately, in the course of this dangerous mission, he lost his life. The operation itself resulted in the rescue of two local citizens.
> 
> He has demonstrated tremendous courage in circumstances of great peril. His sacrifice will not be in vain; we will be forever grateful to him.
> 
> On behalf of all Canadians, we offer our sincerest condolences to the family, loved ones and colleagues of Sergeant Gilbert. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.




Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada on the death of a Canadian Armed Forces member


> "I would like to offer my sincere condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Sgt. Janick Gilbert, a search and rescue technician from 8 Wing Trenton, who died yesterday while attempting to rescue two Canadians in need near Igloolik (Hall Bay), Nunavut.
> 
> “Canada's landscape is one of the most challenging in the world in which to conduct search and rescue operations, and the area in which search and rescue professionals work is the largest in the world – it extends over 15 million square kilometres of land and sea and encompasses the world's longest coastline.
> 
> “The Canadian Armed Forces' search and rescue technicians are some of the best trained in the world, and have saved thousands of lives nationwide.
> 
> “Sgt. Gilbert was an extremely brave Canadian who made the ultimate sacrifice while proudly serving his country.”



Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of Sergeant Janick Gilbert


> “It is with profound sadness that I learned of the death of Sergeant Janick Gilbert, a Search and Rescue Technician who died yesterday while on a rescue mission near Igloolik (Hall Bay), Nunavut. Sgt. Gilbert died while rescuing two Canadians in need.  Canada will be forever grateful for his commitment to serving this nation and his last unselfish act.
> 
> I would like to express my heartfelt condolences to his family, friends and colleagues.
> 
> Search and Rescue Technicians are highly trained specialists whose job it is to provide medical attention and rescue to those in distress in remote or hard-to-reach areas.
> 
> Sgt. Gilbert is a hero who deserves the gratitude and respect of his nation. He will be missed by the Canadian Forces family, and his loss will be profoundly felt in with all those with which he served.”


----------



## Journeyman

Condolences to Janick's widow and the two small ones.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

My deepest sympathies to his wife and family.

RIP Sgt Gilbert


----------



## Loachman

My condolences too.


----------



## observor 69

An airman who gave his life that others may live.

RIP Sgt Gilbert


----------



## Wookilar

"That Others May Live"

RIP Sgt.

Wook


----------



## dale622

True definition of heroism and self sacrifice. Rest in Painless peace.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

They have one of the most dangerous jobs in the CF and they (almost) never leave the country. 

Condolences,


----------



## SoldierInAYear

RIP Sgt Gilbert.


----------



## WingsofFury

Thoughts and condolences to all those with 424 SAR Squadron, 8 Wing Trenton, the RCAF and all those in uniform.

May his family feel the love and support of all those who embrace one who gave all...._so that others may live._


----------



## canada94

RIP, 

Thank you for your service . 

A true hero.


----------



## krustyrl

Such sorrowing news to hear.  

RIP Sarge.


----------



## mariomike

My sincere condolences.


----------



## benny88

I won't provide any more details than has been in the news, but the cirumstances of him and the other SAR techs exiting the aircraft that night I think is the bravest thing I've ever heard.

Janick, you are a superhero, and will be missed.  

RESCUE


----------



## IBM

Huge respect for SAR techs; putting their lives on the line day in, day out.

RIP Sgt Gilbert


----------



## medicineman

RIP   and condolences to the family and SAR community.

MM


----------



## R933ex

RIP


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP


----------



## FlyingDutchman

My thoughts to his family, rest in peace.


----------



## OldSolduer

Our sincere condolences go out to the family, friends and comrades of Sgt Gilbert.


RIP Sarge


----------



## Snakedoc

Definitely sounds like quite the challenging jump to make...at night too.  My condolences to the family, a true hero.

RIP


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

I am thinking this a soldier  who lived up to greatest calling of all them . "So others shall live" I tried to make sure I had the right moto but if I am mistaken no offence intended. I walked on the Arctic Ocean( frozen over)  in the middle of the winter in 1996 when I lived up North in Iqaluit. It was cold and very dark at night, cannot imagine the thought process to jump out of an aircraft and into the water to rescue some stranger. This is a soldier who should get  driven down the Highway of Heros and given the send off he earned on that jump to save some one else.
I hope the people he helped rescue and their families say thanks to his family, because I know I would want to say  thank you.
SAR TECH a true hero.
Sorry  for his family's loss but thank you


----------



## krustyrl

My sentiments also....        :goodpost:


----------



## cupper

You were a better man than I merely for doing the job you did everyday.


----------



## REDinstaller

RIP


----------



## eurowing

Janick was a great guy.  I was very saddened to hear of his passing.  RIP


----------



## VIChris

My condolences to Sgt. Gilbert's family in their time of grief. 

I hope the survivors can carry on with their lives free of survivors guilt and live each of their days to the fullest.

My hat's off to you, Sgt.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Thank you for doing what very few of us have the intestinal fortitude to do.

One for you...to the bottom of the glass.


----------



## old medic

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/media-advisory-our-search-and-rescue-technician-returns-to-cfb-trenton-2011-10-28

OTTAWA, ONTARIO, Oct 28, 2011 (MARKETWIRE via COMTEX) -- Our fallen comrade, Search and Rescue Technician Sergeant Janick Gilbert of 424 Transport and Rescue Squadron, will return to 8 Wing Trenton tomorrow from Nunavut. 

        Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
        When: Saturday, Oct 29, 2011, at 3 p.m.
        What: At the request of the family, media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, General Walt Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff, Lieutenant-General Andre Deschamps, Commander of the Royal Canadian Air Force and Brigadier-General Richard Foster, Chief of Staff for Canada Command plan to attend the ramp ceremony to pay their respects.

Sergeant Janick Gilbert lost his life while participating in a rescue mission near Igloolik (Hall Bay), Nunavut on the evening of Thursday, October 27.

Notes to editor / news director:

A photograph of Sergeant Janick Gilbert is available on the Fallen Canadians page of the Department of National Defence website. Please visit: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/fc-ncd/index-eng.asp

Please note: The typical transportation route down the Highway of Heros will be modified to take an easterly direction down highway 416 en route to Ottawa.

Contact information:

Interested media may contact Lt Chris Daniel, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, Tel: 613-392-2811 ext. 4565 or e-mail: christopher.daniel@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## ballz

Scoobs said:
			
		

> This is the purest definition of bravery, jumping from an airplane and into frigid, choppy waters in order to rescue someone you don't know.  Not for yourself, but so that others may live.



Couldn't say it any better. 

RIP Sgt Gilbert, your loss is unquantifiable to this country.


----------



## jollyjacktar

SAR Techs are the best of the best of us.  My deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Sgt Gilbert.   :yellow:


----------



## Blatchman

Rest in Peace Sgt Gilbert

My condolences go to his family and friends.


----------



## SARgirl

Truly heart breaking.

Condolences and prayers for his family and loved ones.


----------



## cupper

Even the community the hunters are from are grieving for Gilbert's loss

http://thechronicleherald.ca/canada/27628-airman-dies-rescue-bid

“At the time, we (were) happy about two local hunters being brought back," said Celestino Uyarak, a community official in Igloolik, Nunavut, from where the hunters set out Wednesday. “Later, we learned that one of the rescuers couldn’t be revived and we were very touched by this. Everyone is touched by this."

Celebrations usually mark the success­ful return of hunters who have had close calls on the land or water. Not this time.

“We can’t do this," said Celestino Uya­rak. “We cannot do that due to respect of this young man and the families some­where in southern Canada. It’s a tragedy, big tragedy."

Rose Ulayak said her stepfather, David Aqqiaruq, returned home happy to be rescued alive but blames himself for Gilbert’s death.

“He said it’s his fault. He was very scared."


----------



## lethalLemon

Who needs comic books when there are superheroes already living (and have lived) among us?

I am at a loss of words, I truly am. 

 Rest In Peace SGT


----------



## OldSolduer

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Who needs comic books when there are superheroes already living (and have lived) among us?
> 
> I am at a loss of words, I truly am.
> 
> Rest In Peace SGT



Well said.


----------



## gun runner

Rest in peace Sgt. Gilbert. My sincere condolences to your family, friends and comrades. Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy

> The initial flight safety report entitled “From the Investigator” (FTI) dealing with the October 27, 2011, search and rescue mission in the Arctic resulting in the death of the mission team leader, Sergeant Janick Gilbert, will be available today on the Air Force Directorate of Flight Safety website.
> 
> The Flight Safety investigation is still ongoing. The FTI is the team’s initial report containing the facts of the accident as they are known at this time. Conclusions, causes, and recommendations are not contained in the FTI report. A final Flight Safety Incident Report (FSIR) will be published on the same website, approximately one year after the accident.
> 
> The Flight Safety investigation continues to examine the circumstances of the accident and the survival aspects of this occurrence. The investigation will be focusing on the effectiveness of personnel life support equipment and on regulations governing rescue activities ....


CF media advisory, 20 Dec 11

Initial FTI report attached.


----------



## Sadukar09

Whoever saves one life, saves the world entire

Requiescat in pace.


----------



## The Bread Guy

> Three Canadian Forces (CF) Search and Rescue (SAR) technicians from 424 Transport and Rescue Squadron will receive the International Maritime Organization (IMO) Award for Exceptional Bravery at Sea, at a ceremony to be held in London, U.K., on November 26, 2012.  *Sergeant Jannick Gilbert*, Master Corporal Max Lahaye-Lemay, and Master Corporal Marco Journeyman will receive this prestigious honour for saving the lives of two Inuit hunters stranded in icy waters near Igloolik, Nunavut, on October 27, 2011.  *Tragically, Sergeant Jannick Gilbert perished during the rescue and will receive this award posthumously*.“The International Maritime Organization plays a vital role in promoting safety at sea and their recognition of Sergeant Jannick Gilbert, Master Corporal Max Lahaye-Lemay, and Master Corporal Marco Journeyman with this prestigious award is a testament to the bravery and sacrifice of these members in their service to our nation,” said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence. “These brave men are truly deserving of this honour, and they embody the motto of all Search and Rescue Technicians…That others may live. Tragically, Canada lost a hero in this daring rescue, and Sergeant Gilbert will receive the award posthumously.”
> 
> “Our dedicated Search and Rescue crews put their lives on the line everyday to come to the aid of people in distress, wherever and whenever they are needed across this vast country,” said General Walter Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff. “This award recognizes and honours the bravery of the three recipients and reminds us of the sacrifices made in order to protect the safety and security of Canadians in need.” ....


DND news release, 15 Jun 12


----------



## Ciskman

Today marks the one year anniversary of Sgt Janick Gilberts death. Sar Techs  from 424 Sqn Trenton performed two jumps dedicated to the memory of a good freind.

RIP Janick

Rescue.


----------



## Ciskman

Video of the days events. Enjoy.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T101YB9Qjh8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## benny88

Thanks for the video and pics, he was definitely in my thoughts this weekend. 

RESCUE.


----------

